# your mouth's a bandolier of spent cartridges



## m4tt

Hi!

W _Communion Town_ Sama Thompson'a jest sobie takie oto zdanie:

My hangover was the kind where your mouth's a bandolier of spent cartridges and your skull's filled full of dull lead. 

Bardzo literackie to ujęcie kaca. Tak literackie, że nie wiem jak je przetłumaczyć. Any ideas? 

Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

Dzięki.


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć,

ustawowo wymagane jest tłumaczenie od autora wątku, nawet jeśli wydaje się niezręczne.


----------



## dreamlike

Hej

Tak z czystej ciekawości, jesteś tłumaczem profesjonalnym? Rzeczywiście, podaj nam najpierw swoją wersję, a potem będziemy mogli pomóc!


----------



## m4tt

*dreamlike* - zupełnie nie, chociaż jest to mój plan na przyszłość. 

Mój kac należał do tego typu kaców, gdzie usta są bandolierem wystrzelonych nabojów, a w głowie zalega ołów.

Zupełnie nie czuję tego zdania, przetłumaczone bez sensu, literalnie, no ale skoro wymagane ustawowo...


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki, ustawodawca się ucieszy.

Mnie przyszło do głowy:
Miałem takiego kaca, że wydawało mi się, że zamiast buzi mam bandolier z łuskami po nabojach, a czaszkę wypełnia mi tępy(?) ołów.

Miałem takiego kaca, że czułem się (tak), jakbym w buzi miał bandolier z łuskami po nabojach, a głowę ciężką jak z ołowiu.


----------



## m4tt

_Usta_ pasują mi bardziej niż _buzia_, która kojarzy mi się nieco infantylnie, ale wielkie dzięki. Fajnie przetłumaczone .


----------



## dreamlike

Thomas1 said:


> Miałem takiego kaca, że czułem się (tak), jakbym w buzi miał bandolier z łuskami po nabojach, a głowę ciężką jak z ołowiu.


  Brzmi dosko.


----------



## m4tt

Zgadzam się, very nice 
Thankies!


----------



## kknd

Thomas1 said:


> Miałem takiego kaca, że czułem się (tak), jakbym w buzi miał bandolier z łuskami po nabojach, a głowę ciężką jak z ołowiu.


powyższe całkiem mi się podoba, choć można zrezygnować z „że czułem się (tak)”, no i ta „buzia”… ; moja może nieco bardziej poetycka propozycja: „Miałem takiego kaca, jakbym trzymał w gębie taśmę pełną zużytych naboi, a łepetynę ciężką jak z ołowiu” lub „Miałem kaca, jakbym miał gębę niczym bandolier zużytych naboi, a łepetynę z ołowiu”, czy coś podobnego…


----------

